# My new Russian, looking for thoughts on how he looks



## lvemygirls (Jan 12, 2012)

Worried about why his shell seems to be peeling? The pet store said he was shedding so his shell could grow?








wondering if his toenails are too long?










Any ideas on his gender?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Tina:

Are you talking about the part there in the very center of a scute? That's just old damage. Russians usually have all kinds of scrapes and scuff on their carapace. And its a little boy!!


----------



## ascott (Jan 12, 2012)

What do I think? I think HE is absolutely handsome and yup...listen to Ms Yvonne, she knows what she talking about.....


----------



## pam (Jan 12, 2012)

You have a handsome male tortoies


----------



## Laurie (Jan 12, 2012)

He's handsome!! Be careful, these guys have a way of stealing your heart!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice male you have, He looks happy!


----------

